# Playlist: Songs and books



## marietto (28 Febbraio 2014)

Canzoni tratte o ispirate da romanzi, poesie e opere letterarie in genere.

_________________________________________________________________

Ispirata da:
INTERVISTA COL VAMPIRO (Interview with the vampire) di Anne Rice


[video=youtube;5i_0PkOqLKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_0PkOqLKA[/video]

 There's a moon over Bourbon Street tonight, I see faces as they pass beneath the pale lamplight
 I've no choice but to follow that call, the bright lights, the people, and the moon and all
 I pray everyday to be strong for I know what I do must be wrong
 Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet while there's a moon over Bourbon Street
 It was many years ago that I became what I am, I was trapped in this life like an innocent lamb
 Now I can only show my face at noon and you'll only see me walking by the light of the moon
 The brim of my hat hides the eye of a beast, I've the face of a sinner but the hands of a priest
 Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet while there's a moon over Bourbon Street
 She walks everyday through the streets of New Orleans, she's innocent and young from a family of means
 I have stood many times outside her window at night to struggle with my instinct in the pale moon light
 How could I be this way when I pray to God above, I must love what I destroy and destroy the thing I love
 Oh you'll never see my shade or hear the sound of my feet while there's a moon over Bourbon Street


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

da:

CIME TEMPESTOSE (Wuthering Heights) di Emily Bronte


[video=youtube;-1pMMIe4hb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1pMMIe4hb4[/video]

Out on the wiley, windy moors, we'd roll and fall in green. You had a temper like my jealousy:
 Too hot, too greedy. How could you leave me when I needed to possess you?
 I hated you. I loved you, too. Bad dreams in the night. They told me I was going to lose the fight,
 Leave behind my wuthering, wuthering, wuthering Heights.
Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold! Let me in-a-your window.
Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold! Let me in-a-your window.
Ooh, it gets dark! It gets lonely, On the other side from you. I pine a lot. I find the lot
 Falls through without you. I'm coming back, love. Cruel Heathcliff, my one dream, my only master.
Too long I roam in the night. I'm coming back to his side, to put it right.
 I'm coming home to wuthering, wuthering, wuthering Heights,
Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold! Let me in-a-your window.
Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold! Let me in-a-your window.
Ooh! Let me have it. Let me grab your soul away. Ooh! Let me have it. Let me grab your soul away.
 You know it's me--Cathy! Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold! Let me in-a-your window.
Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold! Let me in-a-your window.
Heathcliff, it's me--Cathy. Come home. I'm so cold!


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

da:

LE GUIDE DEL TRAMONTO (Childhood's End) di Arthur C. Clarke


[video=youtube;l-tqe4HxIk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-tqe4HxIk0[/video]

Well I been breakin' rocks up on coolie #3, I know it's been forever,  thought you'd never hear from me
 The weather up here is rotten rainin' granite all the time
 And both moons are glowin'purple and there  is no sun to shine
 I been diggin' deep down in a tunnel that goes twenty  miles down
 And I know my life is cheap when I hear that rumblin'  sound
  Oh the overlords, got me workin' overtime, Oh the  overlords, they never make it rhyme
 And there is something in the air that is burnin' in my throat
 A big, black cloud is passin', droppin'  acid on my coat, the overlords got me workin' overtime
 It's been ten  years and a day after world war nine, They pushed us to make meaning
 And from their meaning was our crime
 Last night I had a dream where the  guards all fell asleep, I jumped a fence outside this pen
 And then I hot  wired up the warden's jeep, and I took a walk...
Oh the overlords, got me workin' overtime, Oh the  overlords, they never make it rhyme
  I still  remember all those nights we had together up on Mars
 We both stood in  line to get some new tattoos, while the kids got cut some scars
 And when  they check the beds tonight, they'll find a note scratched in the pine
 You now can seek me underground where I'll be monkey-wrenchin' all the  time
 Oh the overlords, got me workin' overtime, Oh the  overlords, they never make it rhyme
 From a planet out in space, a signal you could trace, controllin' what you feel but you never see their face
 Oh the overlords,  got me workin' overtime


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> da:
> 
> CIME TEMPESTOSE (Wuthering Heights) di Emily Bronte
> 
> ...



trovo kate Bush, uno degli artisti migliori..
veramente una che potrebbe cantare anche i numeri, in sequenza infinita.
un artista in piena sperimentazione, che ha sperimentato tutto con ottimi musicisti a fargli compagnia.
una voce fuori da ogni logica eppure calda e vera.
non trovi?


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> trovo kate Bush, uno degli artisti migliori..
> veramente una che potrebbe cantare anche i numeri, in sequenza infinita.
> un artista in piena sperimentazione, che ha sperimentato tutto con ottimi musicisti a fargli compagnia.
> una voce fuori da ogni logica eppure calda e vera.
> non trovi?


Io la trovo meravigliosa, l'ho sempre apprezzata moltissimo e forse ancora di più nella maturità...


----------



## Spider (1 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Io la trovo meravigliosa, l'ho sempre apprezzata moltissimo e forse ancora di più nella maturità...


già, è vero migliora sempre.
non ha paura, non punta all'approvazione, 
al ritornello facile, facile...
Aerial, un capolavoro.


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

Dal racconto:

CON TANTA DI QUELL'ACQUA A DUE PASSI DA CASA (So much water so close to home) di Raymond Carver


Paul Kelly & The Messengers - Everything's turning to white

[video=youtube;xGTK8wzb334]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGTK8wzb334[/video]

Late on a Friday my husband went up to the mountains with three friends
 They took provisions and bottles of bourbon to last them all through the weekend
 One hundred miles they drove just to fish in a stream, and there's so much water so close to home
 When they arrived it was cold and dark; they set up their camp quickly
 Warmed up with whiskey they walked to the river where the water flowed past darkly
 In the moonlight they saw the body of a young girl floating face down
 And there's so much water so close to home
 When he holds me now I'm pretending, I feel like I'm frozen inside
 And behind my eyes, my daily disguise, everything's turning to white
 It was too hard to tell how long she'd been dead, the river was that close to freezing
 But one thing for sure, the girl hadn't died very well to judge from the bruising
 They stood there above her all thinking the same thoughts at the same time
 There's so much water so close to home
 They carried her downstream from their fishing Between two rocks they gently wedged her
 After all, they'd come so far, it was late, and the girl would keep, she was going nowhere
 They stayed up there fishing for two days, they reported it on Sunday when they came back down
 There's so much water so close to home
 When he holds me now I'm pretending, nothing is working inside
 And behind my eyes, my daily disguise, everything's turning to white
 The newspapers said that the girl had been strangled to death and also molested
 On the day of the funeral the radio reported that a young man had been arrested
 I went to the service a stranger, I drove past the lake out of town
 There's so much water so close to home
 When he holds me now I'm pretending, nothing is working inside
 And behind my eyes, my daily disguise, everything's turning to white


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> già, è vero migliora sempre.
> non ha paura, non punta all'approvazione,
> al ritornello facile, facile...
> *Aerial, un capolavoro*.


Concordo...
Anche se ogni nuovo lavoro è un mondo da scoprire.


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

da:

BILLY LIAR di Keith Waterhouse
mai tradotto in Italia (purtroppo)


[video=youtube;kmp7-EpNsbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmp7-EpNsbY[/video]

Billy Liar's got his hands in his pockets, staring over at the neighbor's, knickers down. He's got his knickers down.
 So the summer is eternity for you? Sleeping in until your father's shaking you down, he's shaking you down.
 And the mailroom shift gets a real short shrift, as you dole out the packages,
 no-one seems to want you around, all skulking around.
 Let you legs loll on the lino 'til your sinews spoil
 Will you stay here for a while, dear, 'til the radio plays something familiar? Plays something familiar.
 All a-drifting, he's a no-good boyo, sent a-fishing for a whalebone corset frame (His only catch all day)
 So he sits and lets the current take him, a gentle breeze will leave his pants in disarray
 And at his ankles laid.
 As he drifts to sleep with a moan and a weep, he is decked by a Japanese geisha with a garland of pearls
 How she twists and twirls!
 Let you legs loll on the lino, 'til your sinews spoil
 Will you stay here for a while, dear, 'til the radio plays something familiar? Plays something familiar.  



[video=youtube;kyIOOzinM6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyIOOzinM6o[/video]

The rain falls hard on a humdrum town, this town has dragged you down
 oh the rain falls hard on a humdrum town, this town has dragged you down
 And everybody's got to live their life and God knows I've got to live mine
 God knows I've got to live mine
 William, William it was really nothing, William, William it was really nothing, it was your life
 How can you stay with a fat girl who'll say: "Would you like to marry me and if you like you can buy the ring"
 she doesn't care about anything "Would you like to marry me and if you like you can buy the ring"
 I don't dream about anyone except myself
 William, William it was really nothing, William, William


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

da:

FURORE (The Grapes of wrath) di John Steinbeck 


[video=youtube;NKKpmbcSe5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKKpmbcSe5E[/video]

Men walkin' 'long the railroad tracks, goin' someplace there's no goin' back 
 Highway patrol choppers comin' up over the ridge, hot soup on a campfire under the bridge 
 Shelter line stretchin' 'round the corner, welcome to the new world order 
 Families sleepin' in their cars in the Southwest, no home no job no peace no rest 
 The highway is alive tonight, but nobody's kiddin' nobody about where it goes 
 I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light, searchin' for the ghost of Tom Joad 
 He pulls a prayer book out of his sleeping bag, preacher lights up a butt and takes a drag 
 Waitin' for when the last shall be first and the first shall be last in a cardboard box 'neath the underpass 
 Got a one-way ticket to the promised land, you got a hole in your belly and gun in your hand 
 Sleeping on a pillow of solid rock, Bathin' in the city aqueduct 
 The highway is alive tonight, where it's headed everybody knows 
 I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light waitin' on the ghost of Tom Joad
 Now Tom said "Mom, wherever there's a cop beatin' a guy, wherever a hungry newborn baby cries 
 Where there's a fight 'gainst the blood and hatred in the air, look for me Mom I'll be there 
 Wherever there's somebody fightin' for a place to stand or a decent job or a helpin' hand 
 Wherever somebody's strugglin' to be free, look in their eyes Mom you'll see me." 
 Well the highway is alive tonight, but nobody's kiddin' nobody about where it goes 
 I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light with the ghost of old Tom Joad


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

da:

L'OMBRA DELLO SCORPIONE (The Stand) di Stephen King

[video=youtube;qZ0-Yj52ErQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ0-Yj52ErQ[/video]

Disease, Disease, spreading the disease, with some help from Captain Trips
 he'll bring the world down to his knees, Power, yes Power, he'll show them all his power,
 It pulses through his ice cold blood, a whole world to devour
 He's seeing, he's calling, his legacy, he's spawning, he's coming, corrupting, among the living
 Murder, Murder, commit cold blooded murder, like Nazis during World War Two, they only follow orders
 Hatred, Hatred, a crucifix is your bed, once he turns his eye on you you'd be better off dead
He's seeing, he's calling, his legacy, he's spawning, he's coming, corrupting, among the living
 I am the walkin' dude, I can see all the world, twist your minds with fear, I'm the man with power
 Among the living, follow me or die
 Man fights man, divided they can't stand, united they can battle back and make him force his hand
 Fear, yes Fear, his end is growing near, he didn't count on man's good faith and their will to persevere
He's seeing, he's calling, his legacy, he's spawning, he's coming, corrupting, among the living
 I am the walkin' dude,  I can see all the world, twist your minds with fear, I'm the man with power
 Among the living, follow me or die
 Fire, hot Fire, purge the world with fire, Damnation is the price he'll pay for an evil man's desire
 Good vs. Evil, the stand to vanquish evil, man can only live one way, that place right in the middle
He's seeing, he's calling, his legacy, he's spawning, he's coming, corrupting, among the living
 I am the walkin' dude,  I can see all the world, twist your minds with fear, I'm the man with power
 Among the living, follow me or die

[video=youtube;DUPbQi78WHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUPbQi78WHI[/video]

Oh I have been out searching with the black book in my hand, and I've looked between the lines that lie on the pages that I tread
 I met  the walking dude,religious, in his wom down cowboy boots, he walked liked no  man on earth
 I swear he had no name (had no name), I swear he had no  name, come on down & meet your maker
 Come on down & make  the stand, come on down, come on down, come on down & make the  stand.
As I crawled beneath the searchlights, looking through the  floorboards of this life, I met Doctor Strangeloves cousin
 He bore the  marks of time, "Hey! Trashcan where you going boy, your eyes are feet  apart
 Is that the end you're carrying Shall I play the funeral march" (play  the march) "Play the funeral march"
Come on down & meet your maker, come on down & make  the stand
 Come on down, come on down, come on down & we'll make the  stand.
Come on down & meet your maker, come on down & make  the stand
 Come on down, come on down, come on down, we'll make the  stand.
When I looked out the window on the hardship that had  struck I saw the seven phials open, the plague claimed man and son
 Four  men at a grave in silence With hats bowed down in grace, A simple wooden  cross, It had no epitaph engraved (it had no)
 It had no epitaph  engraved. Come on down & meet your maker, come on down & make  the stand
 Come on down, come on down, come on and make the stand. Come on down & meet your maker
 Come on down & make  the stand, come on down, come on down, come on down, & we'll make the  stand.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Mariè, tu sarai sicuramente un bravo 'uaglione e tutto, ma porca puttana se hai frantumato i coglioni con sti cazzo di thread delle playlist di sta ceppa. Essù.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mariè, tu sarai sicuramente un bravo 'uaglione e tutto, ma porca puttana se hai frantumato i coglioni con sti cazzo di thread delle playlist di sta ceppa. Essù.


[video=youtube;SfN7xf6JymQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfN7xf6JymQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mariè, tu sarai sicuramente un bravo 'uaglione e tutto, ma porca puttana se hai frantumato i coglioni con sti cazzo di thread delle playlist di sta ceppa. Essù.



Joey: peace&love 


lascia stare Marietto e vai a raccogliere le margherite con Spidy


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey: peace&love
> 
> 
> lascia stare Marietto e vai a raccogliere le margherite con Spidy


No, che mò giustamente ispirato mi apre pure "Playlist: Peace&Love". Sempre se non l'ha già fatto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

Marietto non dargli retta. Apri tante tantissime playlist! 

Big hug xxx


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mariè, tu sarai sicuramente un bravo 'uaglione e tutto, ma porca puttana se hai frantumato i coglioni con sti cazzo di thread delle playlist di sta ceppa. Essù.


E pensa che, in un certo senso, questa me l'hai ispirata tu...
Leggevo i tuoi consigli a Fiammetta sui libri Sci Fi e mi è capitato di (ri) ascoltare il pezzo di Stan Ridgway ispirato a Arthur C. Clarke...


----------



## marietto (1 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Marietto non dargli retta. Apri tante tantissime playlist!
> 
> Big hug xxx


Ciao Clem,
Avevo già considerato di non dargli retta... 

Big hug for you, too


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Marzo 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> E pensa che, in un certo senso, questa me l'hai ispirata tu...
> Leggevo i tuoi consigli a Fiammetta sui libri Sci Fi e mi è capitato di (ri) ascoltare il pezzo di Stan Ridgway ispirato a Arthur C. Clarke...


Povero me. Vabbè. TVB.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ZMqPlQgHww8]http://youtu.be/ZMqPlQgHww8[/video]



Ispirato a L'Etranger di Albert Camus



Standing on the beach
With a gun in my hand
Staring at the sea
Staring at the sand
Staring down the barrel
At the arab on the ground
I can see his open mouth 
But I hear no sound 


I'm alive
I'm dead
I'm the stranger
Killing an arab


I can turn 
And walk away
Or I can fire the gun
Staring at the sky
Staring at the sun
Whichever I chose
It amounts to the same
Absolutely nothing


I'm alive
I'm dead
I'm the stranger
killing an arab


----------



## Tubarao (1 Ottobre 2014)

Up for Marietto.


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Grazie Tuba per l'operazione recupero 

La recente discussione "letteraria", ed in particolare il post di Sienne, mi ha fatto ricordare che, qualche mese fa, avevo in animo di continuare questo 3D con questo brano:



Ispirato da: IL PROFUMO di Patrick Suskind

[video=youtube;GyxoQIQaogE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyxoQIQaogE[/video]

Like most babies smell like butter, his smell smelled like no other
 He was born scentless and senseless, he was born a scentless apprentice
 Go away - get away, get a-way
Every wet nurse refused to feed him, electrolytes smell like semen
 I promise not to sell your perfumed secrets, there are countless formulas for pressing flowers
Go away - get away, get a-way
I lie in the soll and fertilize mushrooms, leaking out gas fumes are made into perfume
 You can't fire me because I quit! Throw me in the fire and I won't throw a fit
Go away, Get away _[x6],_ Get a-way


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Marietto W LA FREGNA!

[video=youtube;c1QvajSGuOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1QvajSGuOM[/video]

_I am after you
A shadow on the hunt
Don't turn around
I am right behind you

I will get to you
And take you down
Tear your insides out
Crush your soul

I am out for blood
Out for your blood

I am harder than steel
Break your will
Waiting all my life
To kill

I will get to you
And take you down
Tear your insides out
Crush your soul

I am out for blood
Out for your blood

I can smell your flesh
I can taste your sweat
I can sens your fear
I am right here

Lead - Michael Amott
Lead - Christopher

I am out for blood
Out for your blood_

Io Sono Leggenda - Richard Matheson


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Gran bel contributo, JB, questo pezzo non lo conoscevo...
Il romanzo è invece uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto.

Anche ciò a cui inneggi nella prima frase rientra da sempre nelle mie preferenze...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Tuba per l'operazione recupero
> 
> La recente discussione "letteraria", ed in particolare il post di Sienne, mi ha fatto ricordare che, qualche mese fa, avevo in animo di continuare questo 3D con questo brano:
> 
> ...


Ciao :up:


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao :up:


Ciao, Fiammetta!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao, Fiammetta!


grazie della canzone e del riferimento al libro " Profumo" che ho letto divorandolo


----------



## Flavia (1 Ottobre 2014)

*la sfida*

adovo, lovvo questa scena
[video=youtube;pptlJ1QG4y0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pptlJ1QG4y0[/video]


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> grazie della canzone e del riferimento al libro " Profumo" che ho letto divorandolo


L'ho apprezzato molto anch'io. L'ho letto parecchi anni fa, più o meno all'epoca dell'uscita della canzone, su consiglio di una mia collega.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> L'ho apprezzato molto anch'io. L'ho letto parecchi anni fa, più o meno all'epoca dell'uscita della canzone, su consiglio di una mia collega.


Io l'ho scovato in libreria ( sono una mangiatrice di libri ), avevo letto una recensione e mi aveva molto incuriosita, mi ha preso molto quanto un altro libro che ho letto più di recente "il linguaggio segreto dei fiori" di Vanessa DIffenbuagh


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ispirato a: ALICE NEL PAESE DELLE MERAVIGLIE di Lewis Carroll


[video=youtube;c2yQLXTuctA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2yQLXTuctA[/video]

One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small
 And the ones that mother gives you don't do anything at all
 Go ask Alice when she's ten feet tall
And if you go chasing rabbits, and you know you're going to fall
 Tell 'em a hookah-smoking caterpillar has given you the call
 Call Alice when she was just small
When the men on the chessboard get up and tell you where to go
 And you've just had some kind of mushroom and your mind is moving low
 Go ask Alice, I think she'll know
When logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead
 And the White Knight is talking backwards and the Red Queen's off with her head
 Remember what the dormouse said
 Feed your head, feed your head


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho scovato in libreria (* sono una mangiatrice di libri *), avevo letto una recensione e mi aveva molto incuriosita, mi ha preso molto quanto un altro libro che ho letto più di recente* "il linguaggio segreto dei fiori" di Vanessa DIffenbuagh *


neretto 1: a chi lo dici  
neretto 2: non l'ho letto, che tipo di storia è?


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ispirata (piuttosto liberamente) al poema IL TRICHECO E IL FALEGNAME contenuto nel romanzo 
ATTRAVERSO LO SPECCHIO E QUEL CHE ALICE VI TROVO' di Lewis Carroll

[video=youtube;2MsXVJ6Ba24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MsXVJ6Ba24[/video]

I am he as you are he as you are me
 And we are all together
 See how they run like pigs from a gun see how they fly
 I'm crying

 Sitting on a cornflake waiting for the van to come
 Corporation teeshirt, stupid bloody Tuesday
 Man you been a naughty boy. You let your face grow long
 I am the eggman, they are the eggmen
 I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob

 Mister City Policeman sitting, pretty little policemen in a row
 See how they fly like Lucy in the sky, see how they run
 I'm crying, I'm crying
 I'm crying, I'm crying

 Yellow matter custard dripping from a dead dog's eye
 Crabalocker fishwife pornographic priestess
 Boy you been a naughty girl, you let your knickers down
 I am the eggman, they are the eggmen
 I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob

 Sitting in an English garden waiting for the sun
 If the sun don't come
 You get a tan from standing in the English rain
 I am the eggman, they are the eggmen
 I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob goo goo goo goo joob

 Expert textpert choking smokers
 Don't you think the joker laughs at you? (Ha ha ha! He he he! Ha ha ha!)
 See how they smile like pigs in a sty, see how they snied
 I'm crying

 Semolina pilchard climbing up the Eiffel Tower
 Elementary penguin singing Hare Krishna
 Man you should have seen them kicking Edgar Alan Poe
 I am the eggman, they are the eggmen
 I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob goo goo goo joob
 Goo goo goo joob goo goo goo joob


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> neretto 1: a chi lo dici
> neretto 2: non l'ho letto, che tipo di storia è?


E' una storia complessa e drammatica che alla fine del libro lancia un messaggio di  speranza:una ragazza orfana, mai amata dalle innumerevoli famiglie che la accolgono in affido da quando è una bimba, sviluppa una chiusura verso il mondo totale. Quando divine una  giovane donna e solo attraverso il linguaggio dei fiori insegnatole da elisabeth, una donna che cerca di aiutarla, riesce a infrangere la convinzione di essere nulla e di poter offrire agli altri qualcosa di se e ricevere affetto, vincendo innumerevoli paure comincia  ad aprirsi al mondo e a fidarsi di nuovo di un altro essere umano.... Finisco qui se no rischio di raccontarti tutto, merita leggerlo se ti piacciono romanzi più introspettivi che riservano uno sguardo profondo ai moti dell'anima più che alla frenesia delle azioni


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' una storia complessa e drammatica che alla fine del libro lancia un messaggio di  speranza:una ragazza orfana, mai amata dalle innumerevoli famiglie che la accolgono in affido da quando è una bimba, sviluppa una chiusura verso il mondo totale. Quando divine una  giovane donna e solo attraverso il linguaggio dei fiori insegnatole da elisabeth, una donna che cerca di aiutarla, riesce a infrangere la convinzione di essere nulla e di poter offrire agli altri qualcosa di se e ricevere affetto, vincendo innumerevoli paure comincia  ad aprirsi al mondo e a fidarsi di nuovo di un altro essere umano.... Finisco qui se no rischio di raccontarti tutto, merita leggerlo se ti piacciono romanzi più introspettivi che riservano uno sguardo profondo ai moti dell'anima più che alla frenesia delle azioni


mi hai incuriosito; io sono abbastanza "onnivoro", nel senso che leggo un po' di tutto e  amo variare spesso e magari passare da una tipologia all'altra, vedrò di procurarmelo...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> mi hai incuriosito; io sono abbastanza "onnivoro", nel senso che leggo un po' di tutto e  amo variare spesso e magari passare da una tipologia all'altra, vedrò di procurarmelo...


Aggiungo che la sua chiusura verso il mondo la induce a rendersi invisibile al mondo che la circonda quindi vive nascondendosi in luoghi nascosti  Stop non posso svelare altro


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Da: PET SEMATARY di Stephen King
e colonna sonora del film tratto dal romanzo.

[video=youtube;lHvF_ANqAic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHvF_ANqAic[/video]


Under the arc of a weather stain boards, ancient goblins, and warlords,
 Come out of the ground, not making a sound, the smell of death is all around,
 And the night when the cold wind blows, no one cares, nobody knows.
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again,
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again.
 Follow Victor to the sacred place, this ain't a dream, I can't escape,
 Molars and fangs, the clicking of bones, spirits moaning among the tombstones,
 And the night, when the moon is bright, someone cries, something ain't right.
I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,  I don't want to live my life again,
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again.
 The moon is full, the air is still, all of a sudden I feel a chill,
 Victor is grinning, flesh rotting away, skeletons dance, I curse this day,
 And the night when the wolves cry out, listen close and you can hear me shout.
I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,  I don't want to live my life again,
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Bravo Marietto ottimo 3 d! Come sempre.:up:


----------



## drusilla (9 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7Yie8rcek4s]http://youtu.be/7Yie8rcek4s[/video]

Lobo Hombre en París - La Unión (su un racconto di Boris Vian)
Cae la noche y amanece en París, 
en el dia en que todo ocurrió. 
como un sueño de loco sin fin 
la fortuna se ha reido de ti, 
ja, ja, sorprendido espiando 
el lobo escapa aullando 
y es mordido, por el mago del Siam. 
La luna llena sobre París 
ha transformado en hombre a Dennis. 
rueda por los bares del bulevar 
se ha alojado en un sucio hostal 
Ja, ja, mientras esta cenando 
junto a él se ha sentado 
una joven, con la que irá a contemplar. 
La luna llena sobre París 
algunos francos cobra Dennis. 
Auuuh lobo-hombre en París 
auuuh su nombre es Dennis. 
El hombre-lobo está en París 
su nombre Dennis 
La luna llena sobre París 
ha transformado en hombre a Dennis. 
Mientras esta cenando 
junto a él se ha sentado 
una joven ­con la que irá a contemplar! 
La luna llena sobre París 
ha transformado en hombre a Dennis.


----------

